# Success with spanish



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

When plugging with a Gotcha off the side or end of our ocean piers and you know the fish are there , but you are getting no hook-ups, check your terminal knot. If you are using a loop knot to Gotcha, change to a knot with no loop. A knot with a loop and one without greatly changes the action of your Gotcha. This is the first and one of the most simple changes to make in case of no spanish or blues!!!


----------



## Iridealmerrick (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

interesting..i always liked a loop :beer:


guess i really am LOOPY?:beer:


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*loop*

I fish braid and a 20 lb floro leader. The got-cha tied with a knot will outfish one tied with a loop every time for me. It has better side to side action when tied directly. Great tip.


----------



## Lerch (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## chud (Aug 18, 2009)

HStew said:


> When plugging with a Gotcha off the side or end of our ocean piers and you know the fish are there , but you are getting no hook-ups, check your terminal knot. If you are using a loop knot to Gotcha, change to a knot with no loop. A knot with a loop and one without greatly changes the action of your Gotcha. This is the first and one of the most simple changes to make in case of no spanish or blues!!!


HStew - Love the screen name!

So by a No loop, would that include: 
Palomar?
UniKnot?
Cinch knot?

Seems like a really great tip anyway.

Thanks! Chud


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*Used to use....*

a loop knot. Then don't know for sure but don't use a loop no more because I think I had more tangles with one. I tie direct.


RT


----------



## bendingrod (Aug 18, 2008)

so does it matter if you tie up and have braid...tying the braid directly to the gotcha plug..or do i need to add a mono leader to my braid then gotcha plug?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

dont tie braid directly to a lure


----------



## bendingrod (Aug 18, 2008)

ill take your word for it....can i get an explination...?? is it because it will decrease the action of the lure?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bendingrod said:


> ill take your word for it....can i get an explination...?? is it because it will decrease the action of the lure?


 It will work with no problem,caught many a bluefish and spainish that way..Although a piece of 20 or 30lb mono or flouro you'll get less cutoffs and maybe wind up with more bites... jmo...


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

explanation is braid, even fireline crystal, is more visible than mono (or even better, fluoro). and braid will give you better action with a gotcha...less stretch...every jerk fully transmitted to the plug


----------



## whichway (Jun 6, 2007)

i bet they would have to pretty feisty to hit a gotcha with no leader, after seeing them little pescados swim up and stare at a live-lined shad then swim away with 20# fluoro, i cant imagine it. but yet still believe it 

ww


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

Went down to Kure Beach peir (NC) yesterday with my brother nailed several nice Spanish without using any leaders, just tied 15 lb mono directly to the Gotcha Plug. Lost one plug all day due to peir piling.
JB


----------



## whichway (Jun 6, 2007)

i was talking about straight to braid sir, but i hear ya.:beer:


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

uncdub13 said:


> dont tie braid directly to a lure





bendingrod said:


> ill take your word for it....can i get an explination...?? is it because it will decrease the action of the lure?


The braid won't decrease the action of the lure, in fact if anything it will increase the action because like greg12345 already mentioned braid has much less stretch. So you will get better response from the lure & better feel & better hook sets.

BUT the reason you don't wanna use braid tied directly to the plug is that while braid has much less stretch & more strength @ a smaller diameter (therefor casting better) it cuts much easier than mono or floro. When you're fishing for spanish & blues or any other fish w/ lots of sharp teeth you want a mono or floro leader. The braid is much stronger in tensile strength vs. mono by diameter & out performs it in most ways. But braid's achilles heal is abbrasion. When you're fishing for spanish & blues you are going to have many more fish cut you off with their teeth than you will have snap your line because they exceeded the tensile strength of your line. That being said, braid is just fine to use, just use a mono or floro leader.


----------

